# White bubbles/sores in mouth



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My wife and I were just checking out the teeth and mouth of our 5 month old puppy V, and noticed a couple of white, round bubble looking things in his mouth. On the gums above his teeth. Not sure what they are. I tried looking online but couldn't find anything that matched. 

He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort and didn't seem to notice us checking them out (at least no more fussing than he normally does when we examine his mouth). 

has anyone run across these before? 

Also, this morning was the first real cold day in Boston. Even got a new puffy coat for Bryce, but he hated it this morning. Shaking and whining to go back inside. Going to have to get him used to this cold, since this is only the beginning.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't seen that before, but I did some googling because doctors and vets love web diagnosis. 

So based on your description and assuming the sores don't look inflamed around the edges (like a canker sore) I'd say it might be papilloma virus a.k.a. warts. Look it up if you haven't yet. It's not serious and will go away, but is contagious. 

Best bet is to go to your vet to rule out something more serious. You might also check with your breeder as PV has an incubation period of 1-2 months. Other pups in the litter may have it too. Here's a link with pics and description. http://crvetcenter.com/oldsite/papilloma.htm


Let us know when you find out.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe dog HPV? There are a few dogs in my neighborhood who have had that, and that's what it kinda sounds like.


----------

